# برنامج Block Load



## Tbakhi (15 يونيو 2008)

اقدم لكم اخوتي برنامج Block Load الخاص بحساب الاحمال الحرارية راجيا منكم الدعاء لي ولوالدي وارجو من اهل الاختصاص وضع امثلة توضيحية لعمل البرنامج فانا لا اتقن العمل عليه وجزاكم الله خيرا:56:


----------



## ابوشامة (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور ياخى لكن وين البرنامج


----------



## ابو خليل طه (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير بس ياريت تبعث البرنامج


----------



## ابوشامة (21 يونيو 2008)

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين البرنامج


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فين ؟


----------



## moonshine (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المرور الرائع


----------



## maxjan (15 فبراير 2009)

البرنامج جامد جدا مشكوووووووووووور والله مجهود عظيم فعلا ............بس فين البرنامج


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

?????????????????????????/


----------



## ali&anas (25 مارس 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في شرح عمل هذاالبرنامج 
مع التحية والشكر


----------



## sosodeep (26 مارس 2009)

يا شباب شوي شوي عالزلمة :
وهي الموضوع تبع معلمنا خالد العسيلي فيه الشرح الخطير للبرنامج بالعربي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=94082

وهاد رابط المكتبة تبعه مشان تحميل البرنامج :
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp

والله يوفق صاحب الموضوع ويجزيه ووالديه كل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (26 مارس 2009)

مشكككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## mourad49 (5 مايو 2009)

mercccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci


----------



## mourad49 (5 مايو 2009)

je ne peut pas télécharger le programme


----------



## abolayth (22 فبراير 2010)

والله الشكر للجميع
لكن ما حصلت الرنامج


----------



## nacer24 (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة مرمر (6 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hythoma (8 يوليو 2010)

*الله عليك*

الله عليك


----------



## حسام محمد (9 يوليو 2010)

البرنامج بيتأمن معانا مافي مشكلة 
بس المهم شرح هالبرنامج الرائع 
وشكرا


----------



## hamid1972 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Merci


----------



## عبقري التكييف (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ميدو ميكا (2 يوليو 2014)

هو البرنامج فين؟


----------



## mech007 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم​


----------



## hosamsam (3 يونيو 2017)

اخي الكريم
في مجال البرنامج بشكل جيد لو سمحت
شكرا


----------



## hapnour (15 يوليو 2017)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]السلام[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]اخواني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ً،أنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]محتاج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جدا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]برنامج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]جزاكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خيرا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]محتاج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رابط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحميل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فعال[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]شكرًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جزيلا[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## hapnour (15 يوليو 2017)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]السلام[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]اخواني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ً،أنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]محتاج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جدا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]برنامج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]​[h=2]Block Load[/h][h=2][/h][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]جزاكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خيرا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]محتاج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رابط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحميل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فعال[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]شكرًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جزيلا[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------

